# Phrag. Geralda



## Barbara (Apr 5, 2007)

Here's my good old standbye, it has been in flower for about 2 months now and it's working on it's last two flowers. This one grows like crazy, it's only about 5 years old, it's been divided in half and it didn't always get all the water it likes in the beginning. Sorry if the first picture isn't so great, my camera and the humidity weren't working together that day. Or something. 

Phrag. Geralda (lindleyanum x caudatum)




[/IMG]

Flower Detail:



[/IMG]

Thanks for looking.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 5, 2007)

Lovely. It has become one of my favs also.


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 5, 2007)

I like the pouch detail and red petals, it's pretty


----------



## dustywoman (Apr 5, 2007)

Beautiful!!! :drool:


----------



## phrag guy (Apr 6, 2007)

very nice,great looking flower


----------



## NYEric (Apr 6, 2007)

Pretty nice for a non-besseae hybrid.


----------



## Heather (Apr 6, 2007)

A great looking plant too!


----------



## toddybear (Apr 6, 2007)

Very healthy looking plant!


----------



## Grandma M (Apr 6, 2007)

I will need to watch mine closely. I bought it Sept 2005, in a 5 inch pot, but it hasn't bloomed yet. 

I remember THAT day.  I special ordered it, and several others, to be delivered to the Grand Rapids orchid meeting, when John of Parkside was to speak there. My daughter had to pick them up for me. I landed in the hospital with a badly smashed face. 

I have finished all my dental work, but I still have a funny looking lip, a lopsided forehead, and walk with a cane. Thankfully, my orchids don't mind what I look like......as long as they get watered and fed on time. Being a woman, I can also cheat a lot with makeup.


----------



## Barbara (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks for the nice comments. Love those phrags. I can't wait for some of the smaller hybrids to come out. These guys take up so much space although they're beautiful and they're worth it. 

Grandma I'm sorry to hear of your accident, it sounds horrible. I find orchids and plants are wonderfully theraputic. If yours has a second fan coming it should be preparing to flower, I think this was what mine did when I first got it as a blooming size plant. It has flowered for me every year since, sometimes twice.

I doubled checked my records to find that I got Geralda back in Spring 2000 from Orchids In Our Tropics, so it's a little older than I first thought.


----------



## Candace (Apr 6, 2007)

Mine is in bloom for the first time. Only three flowers and I'm not overly thrilled with the shape and coloring. I like yours much better. Maybe it will bloom out better next time...or else.


----------



## Park Bear (Apr 6, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Barbara (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone for you kind comments. 

Candace, this one wasn't all that spectacular the first time it bloomed either, but I could see the potencial. It does flower faithfully for me every year despite the fact that I didn't give it all the water and fertilizer it wanted in the beginning.


----------

